# SAM Publications?



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2020)

What happened to them, I can't seem to find a website, the one that I _do _find, is down....🤨🤔


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh I hope they are not gone...


----------



## Alex Smart (Jul 30, 2020)

Guideline Publications | Scale Aircraft Modelling


----------

